# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  Midwest City GO Bond Approval

## bombermwc

So the MWC voters approved a huge new bond yesterday.
https://midwestcityok.org/946/Bond-Issue-2018

Im not a MWC resident now, but my parents still live there.
One big part is the repaving of the residential roads. All in all, most of them aren't bad but its nice that they're going to put some focus on them again.
There's always police/fire stuff in these. I'm a little annoyed here as the last time we did stuff for the FD, we wasted millions on moving HQ to a bad location with a bad design where we still used the old HQ. Moving station #2 was a bad choice too, but whatever.
Good to keep infrastructure on there with the water department.
Good for parks and rec. (baseball field improvements, golf course, parks, etc)
I'm really interested, and can't find any information, on what the "multipurpose stadium" is all about. What is this and where is it going? Any designs????

----------


## jonny d

> So the MWC voters approved a huge new bond yesterday.
> https://midwestcityok.org/946/Bond-Issue-2018
> 
> Im not a MWC resident now, but my parents still live there.
> One big part is the repaving of the residential roads. All in all, most of them aren't bad but its nice that they're going to put some focus on them again.
> There's always police/fire stuff in these. I'm a little annoyed here as the last time we did stuff for the FD, we wasted millions on moving HQ to a bad location with a bad design where we still used the old HQ. Moving station #2 was a bad choice too, but whatever.
> Good to keep infrastructure on there with the water department.
> Good for parks and rec. (baseball field improvements, golf course, parks, etc)
> I'm really interested, and can't find any information, on what the "multipurpose stadium" is all about. What is this and where is it going? Any designs????


Could be talking about a different stadium, but I heard a rumor of a massive softball complex going near Douglas and 29th. May be unfounded, and also may be a different park than you are referring to.

----------


## bombermwc

i hope not. we've got more softball fields than we really need already. Its not as popular as it used to be, and continues to decline.

But softball doesn't strike me as "multisport".

----------


## okckruxter

Does anyone know when work will start on the multi-use athletic facility on 29th.  Looking forward to this.

----------


## bombermwc

Does anyone have any details on that this athletic facility will be? Stadium, Gym, etc? There are ongoing talks about the Energy's new location (at least new temporary location). But i can't seem to find any details, renderings, etc at all on this place in MWC. And where on 29th? Glennwood, east of Douglas, Sooner, etc?

----------


## OSUPeterson

> Does anyone have any details on that this athletic facility will be? Stadium, Gym, etc? There are ongoing talks about the Energy's new location (at least new temporary location). But i can't seem to find any details, renderings, etc at all on this place in MWC. And where on 29th? Glennwood, east of Douglas, Sooner, etc?


Here ya go. See slide 20.

https://midwestcityok.org/DocumentCe...esentation-PDF

----------


## Canyonero

Have they started work on the multi purpose facility yet?  The plan was to re-purpose the old softball field lights to help light the soccer fields. God knows we need them, there are to many teams sharing the those fields and that's only the competitive and academy teams.

----------


## bombermwc

I'm not aware of anything yet. But i think they would still be collecting the bond wouldn't they?

----------


## AP

I'm pretty excited about the renovation of John Conrad. It has the potential to be a nice little course when the complete it.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

For anyone that is interested MWC has developed a pretty nice map and review of the projects along with their current status. It seems to be updated:

https://hub-mwcok.opendata.arcgis.co...892836d72333c8

----------


## SoonersFan12

> For anyone that is interested MWC has developed a pretty nice map and review of the projects along with their current status. It seems to be updated:
> 
> https://hub-mwcok.opendata.arcgis.co...892836d72333c8


Thank you for posting, it looks nice, Midwest City needs major improvement on almost everything and it is nice to see that they will be finally doing it

----------


## HangryHippo

Thats a great little map.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

It really is a good map. There’s a few small things that could be improved but overall it’s one of the best I’ve seen. I wish other cities would take note and make maps like these the track general improvements AND keep them updated.

----------


## bombermwc

I'm still pretty disappointed that the "sports complex" is realistically just a bunch more baseball fields. I feel like that was an opportunity to do something better and was missed. Because, lets face it, it's going to stay only in baseball configuration and never actually change. There's already a good soccer complex with more and more fields being added/lighted. Any tournament would go there and not to this new facility. Just call it what it is and don't try to make it "multi" when it wont be.

----------


## bombermwc

For better or worse, they've made a lot of progress on the thing. You really can't see any of it from 29th street, other than the tops of some lights. I haven't driven that section of I-40 to comment on how much you can see from there.

----------


## snark0leptic

A drone shot would be really cool to see the progress, but that Tinker no fly zone though.

----------


## snark0leptic

Actually, Thursday might be a good day to put something in the air.

----------


## bombermwc

Well you really can't see that much from the street and i feel like MWC really missed an opportunity to make a street side impact with this project. The fields look like they're almost done at this point (from what you can see), but the view from 29th street is as much a pile of crap as its always been. I have a feeling this is going to turn into MWC's version of Boomer.  A field back behind junk with a small entrance that everyone just drives by. 

For me, just part of the ongoing disappointment in this particular bond point. So many much better things could have done with this money and the execution of this is just lack-luster.

----------


## snark0leptic

Forgot to follow up on this, but here's the latest flight from December 2021. By the look of it, this facility should be complete by the time of the next aerial flight (probably April).
multipurpFields.jpeg

----------


## bombermwc

You sure can see how that's totally the same as the plan where it's for multi-purpose and not just for baseball at all.....SARCASM.....

----------

